# Quick Rattler Tarantula (aussie) shots



## richoman3 (Dec 16, 2011)

got this guy today

and lets just say

ITS SOOOOO AWESOME !!!!!!
ive never seen a more cool T ever!
just poke it and it goes nuts!, and the rattling sound is so damn cool.

just some quick crap shots for now - couldnt resist taking photos lolol
ordered my new camera last night so get ready for pic and vid overload 








































so yeah, will get better pics soon


----------



## Terry D (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice T!!........although unfortunately it sounds as though it may get poked to death...........................


----------



## BrettG (Dec 16, 2011)

What is up with it's abdomen????


----------



## richoman3 (Dec 16, 2011)

haha Terry they are crazy T's, just lift the lid and its on its back hissing, goes nuts 

@Brett: when i got it i wondered that too and got a tad worried, though it justs looks like it needs a feed


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 19, 2011)

A T I'd definitely like to get.  Not to worry you or anything but it looks like it might have a cyst on it's abdomen.  I hope it's nothing and it eventually molts out of it.  You might consider keeping it's feedings light (if that even makes a difference....).  Best of luck and enjoy your noisy T!


----------



## richoman3 (Dec 20, 2011)

it passed away this morning 
apparantly it had something wrong with its booklungs and sending it to an expert to confirm that soon


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 20, 2011)

i'd have to assume the lump had something to do with it


----------



## richoman3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hornets inverts said:


> i'd have to assume the lump had something to do with it


ya think


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 20, 2011)

i assumed that he was considering the book lung issue seperate to the lump?


----------



## richoman3 (Dec 20, 2011)

nah he said it was swelling of the book lungs


----------

